# How do you fit a Boer Doe



## HamiltonAcresBoers

I've got my new does this year- gorgeous red head boer, and a little 94% reg toehead doe!- and i need advice on fitting them for the shows coming up. I know that you don't shear does, i just want to know how you all prepare your does.


----------



## nancy d

Fit her into what? :laugh: 

Sorry Im not very good with clippers so Im no help there.
And congrats on your two new does!


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

ha ha very funny


----------



## goatgirlzCA

I am not good at it yet, but you basically clip them like a show steer. If you don't know what that means (and I didn't), basically you clean up any wayward hairs on their body, legs, etc., to kind of "block" them and show off their shape. Trim up their tails and around their hooves. I have a breeder friend who is AWESOME at it - she shows does all the time - and I told her she ought to sell a video on how to do it.


----------



## RPC

I know there is a video out there and the kids first name is Chance but I can not remember his last name. I am in the same boat as you. Even though we have shown does we are lost in the fitting department.


----------



## Dani-1995

Chance Imhoff is his name... He's very good with fitting goats and I've heard alot of good about his DVD. I'm planning on buying it. There is a breeder that has an approxamate diagram of how to clip a doe... not sure who it was but it looked really helpful. Unfortunatley I don't know too much about fitting does. Good luck!


----------



## nancy d

Richard & Sandy have a great diagram on how to clip. 
Boergoats4richardsandy.com


----------



## HoosierShadow

My kids are doing does for their 2nd year in 4-H, and we're still kinda lost on the whole fitting thing LOL Last year our doelings had LONG hair, so we ended up clipping them. This year, I think all they need is just a touch up, I don't plan to do a whole lot to them. BUT, the two new does we bought had LONG, THICK hair, so we ended up clipping them very short, so that it will grow out before they show next month. Problem with those two is, they are thin IMO, so we're doing our best to get some weight on them.


----------

